# How to prevent preeclampsia with #2



## PinkPokaDots

Hi all! My hubby and I have decided to start trying for #2. We are of course very nervous due to my first pregnancy being so horrible. I was diagnosed with pre-e and transferred to a children's hospital with a NICU at 32 weeks. I was monitored as an inpatient for 2 weeks, and then induced and delivered at 34 weeks. My son was thankfully healthy and had a short stay in the NICU. 
I very much want a healthy pregnancy, and to have a natural VBAC. I have a history of high blood pressure, but this pregnancy I will be on blood pressure meds. Wondering if there are any other pre-e momma's who had a completely healthy second pregnancy? And did they just monitor you more often? Any advice would be great! :boat:


----------



## sethsmummy

hey hun i didnt develop pre-e right till the end of my first pregnancy (induced at 40+6). With my second i got high blood pressure and funky blood results but it never turned into pre-e thankfully. I had bloods and traces done at home evey 3/4 days from 35 weeks and i was delivered at 38+5 (planned section). no bp issues at all with number 3. 

I was put on low dose aspirin which helped i think x


----------



## SCgirl

With my first, I started to get high bp toward the end of the 2nd tri, went on bedrest at 30w for it, was diagnosed with pre-e by 32 weeks (2nd time in the hospital since 30w) but my bp was fine while laying in bed, so they let me go home for a few days... bp shot bakc up and was put back in the hospital at 33w and was able to wait until 37w to be induced.

For my 2nd pregnancy, my ob told me to take baby aspirin daily to help prevent pre-e. I had some bp issues after my last pregnancy and was on meds- I'd just gotten off before we had the surprise. BP was up a bit in the first tri, but it went down in the second tri as it seems to do. For the third tri it started to jump way up again (esp at office visits)- I was put in the hospital at 32w and given steroids bc I had a high number in the office even though it had been fine at home- in the hospital my bp was in the normal range the entire time, and there was no measurable protein in the 24 hr test. Since then I'm having visits 2x a week, but I'm currently 34.5 weeks with gestational hypertension- but not pre-e! (and no bedrest, which is great with a toddler!)


----------



## vermeil

Hmm... with my first I had pre e at 24 weeks and a iugr baby due to high BP and auto immune issues. My son was born at 27 weeks with the weight of a 23 weeker because of it.

With my 2nd I had no issues. What helped was:

-lost 30 pounds, probably what helped the most
-exercise
-anti high BP medication
-baby aspirin for thinning blood, only helps in first trimester. Though newer studies disprove this? To be researched further
-daily injectable blood thinners
-no coffee or tea
-reducing stress in general

One or all of the above helped

Good luck


----------

